# Moss ID if possible



## John Barrett (Feb 14, 2017)

I got some moss from a friend at work who has a small pond. It was growing very dense on the rocks in and near the waterfall area. She has no idea what kind it could be as she did not introduce it. It was taken from Burnsville, MN and was a nice green, the temp was just over freezing. I did pull it apart to encourage growth so the pictures represent it after that was done. I have included a dime to help size and a piece of java moss to compare in one of the pics. The "whiter" looking pic is the full spectrum light alone and the others have an added LED spotlight and so looks yellowed. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a _Fontinalis_ to me. Aka willow moss.


----------



## John Barrett (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you Cavan! I have been looking at moss varieties and had no idea there was so many. Not to mention no luck with the MN varieties. It was driving me a bit mad lol. I just started my 55 up yesterday and put it in there to try it out and see how it does. It is at the right at the tops of the cypress knees. Just had planted so sorry for the cloudy water. I will be posting some more pics on here when I get all done with it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I rather think it's something of the family Amblystegiaceae, e.g. Hygroamblystegium or Leptodictyum. They all are hard to ID, not possible without checking with microscope and appropriate literature.

Fontinalis species are generally bigger than Java moss, and the leaves are regularly arranged in 3 rows ("tristichous") along the stem.


----------



## John Barrett (Feb 14, 2017)

miremonster said:


> I rather think it's something of the family Amblystegiaceae, e.g. Hygroamblystegium or Leptodictyum. They all are hard to ID, not possible without checking with microscope and appropriate literature.
> 
> Fontinalis species are generally bigger than Java moss, and the leaves are regularly arranged in 3 rows ("tristichous") along the stem.


Thank you miremonster. I think we have an old brass microscope around the house. I will have to dig it out and take a look. Do you know of a good place online to find a reference for this? I have been using search engines and it seems to be ok as far as finding a photo and description of structure. That may be all that is needed however. I have never done this before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

> Do you know of a good place online to find a reference for this? I have been using search engines and it seems to be ok as far as finding a photo and description of structure. That may be all that is needed however.


At the moment I don't know good English-language literature or online sources for beginners... or, wait: http://rbg-web2.rbge.org.uk/bbs/Learning/beginners_corner.htm
To give an impression of the diversity, terminology and distinguishing features, here the families Amblystegiaceae and Fontinalaceae in Flora of North America online:
http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=1&taxon_id=10034
http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=1&taxon_id=10345


----------



## John Barrett (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you very much MM. The rbge.org site has been the best I have seen so far for description and photos even on a microscopic level. This should prove extremely useful. I will let you know what I am able to dig up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

